# starting bow hunting



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

i used to have a 150 pound horton cross bow but i want to start bow hunting i know i went to the archery shop today and shot a bunch of bows i had a good time with the bowtech 82nd airbourne and the 101 also my budget is 2500 for a complete set up and i want to start with good stuff now and not have to worry as much about if somthing is going to go wrong so i was wondering if you guy and gals could help me with what is wrong with the setup i want to get it is the bowtech 82nd , copper john dead nuts 2 supreme 6 pin,sims hunter pak, cant decide on a rest , carbon force radial x weave pro arrows,nap razor cap broad heads,not shure on a quiver, tru ball 360 elite realese, and target tips so i need help on choosing a rest and quiver and any other stuff i may have missed if you see any thing wrong with what i have listed for the setup i want pleases let me know


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

my dad had a bowtech and you cant go wrong with them he just switched to the pse xforce because it shoots 150 - 160 fps. but his bowtech always impressed me with the looks and quality of the bowtech! so i say good choice and as far as your set up it all comes down to what you feel comfortable with and what you do best with. good luck and i hope you enjoy bowhunting as much as i do! :beer:


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i would not get anything other than a drop away. i like the trophy ridge drop away rest. it picks the arrow up a little different than others drop. i have a trophy taker and i dont mind that but if i bought another rest it would be a trophy ridge. as for a quiver i make my own. i can make them lighter and lower profile than anything on the market. i would geta detachable one though.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

best quiver for the $$ is the alpine soft loc, if you go with a drop away id go with the QAD pro rest, with the dampeners and lock down, or just a plain old wisker biscuit.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your getting it for hunting I wouldnt get anything other than a whisker biscuit. Hands down BEST hunting rest ever. No worries ever.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Quiver I like the Bohning lynx or puma, no foam in the hood to mess with the blades/ just rubber coated on the inside and its reasonable and hold arrows well and is easy to take on and off.

Rest QAD, best of both worlds, fall away and total containment.
The cheap one works well and is only $50!
And it wont fall down if you have to let up also.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like the Bohning Lynx quiver.

I would recommend the whisker biscuit rest as well, simple to set up and use, no working parts to fail, just an excellent hunting rest.

I prefer Parker bows.

huntin1


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you all for the help im going to get a qad rest and alpine quiver


----------

